# How many ppl does it take to milk 1 goat? *pics*



## Roll farms (Sep 13, 2010)

We were asked to bring some milk does to a local DNR Nature Center for a demo on self-sufficiency / living off the land....There were other folks there showing how to bake in a dutch oven and how to make butter...

Here are Penny and Dazzle waiting for it to be their turn 







We did a short talk on goats in general and then I showed the folks 'how' to milk with Dazzle.






Then they tried it....





















(My dh is the guy in the Colts shirt...)











Our goat milk fudge was a big hit....











This lady wanted to kiss Penny when she was done....






Dazzle played the crowd while Penny did the work....incidently, the folks in the pics are holding jars of cream and shaking them to make butter...pretty neat, eh?  You keep it moving in the jar for 30 - 40 minutes and oila...you end up with butter.






By the end of it, Penny was full and losing patience w/ all the beginners / new grips on her udder so I sat down to finish her off while DH held her legs...When she's done, she's DONE.






It was a pretty neat experience for these people, I think and a few asked for our business cards...we might have gotten a few new potential customers.


----------



## glenolam (Sep 13, 2010)

Great pictures!  I bet it was a fun day and I also bet people learned a lot.

I do have to say that your goat milk fudge is a huge hit around here too...no one can get enough of it!


----------



## ()relics (Sep 13, 2010)

Does this man only own 1 shirt???


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 13, 2010)

It looks like you had a lot of fun!  I'm sure it's neat to see and help folks experience milking a goat for the first time.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 13, 2010)

()relics said:
			
		

> Does this man only own 1 shirt???


No, smarty pants...but most of them are BLUE....and that one is his fav....no Bears on any of them....


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like fun was had by all!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 13, 2010)

OK, maybe I am too tired, but I had a really hard time figuring out the second picture....was that lady in front of the stand, or behind it?  I started thinking she was some weird decal or cutout you'd stuck on your milking stand for some strange reason!

Then I saw the rest of the pics and had to laugh at myself!  Anyone else have this optical illusion confuse them, or am I really just a dum-dum?


----------



## PJisaMom (Sep 13, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> OK, maybe I am too tired, but I had a really hard time figuring out the second picture....was that lady in front of the stand, or behind it?  I started thinking she was some weird decal or cutout you'd stuck on your milking stand for some strange reason!
> 
> Then I saw the rest of the pics and had to laugh at myself!  Anyone else have this optical illusion confuse them, or am I really just a dum-dum?


nah.... she's just miniature and sitting on the goat's head!



So... do we get the fudge recipe?


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 14, 2010)

The fudge recipe is in the 'dairy products' section on the board.
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1240

I hadn't noticed the illusion but since you mentioned it, I had to look....it is funny how the cut out in the board perfectly followed her outline....

That stanchion was originally built for pygmies...when it was given to us later, my husband had to turn that board around b/c the 'keyhole' didn't sit where it needed to on standard-sized goats.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 14, 2010)

My Darling Hubby liked this milk stand and wanted to know if you had plans or could post some good pics.  It was the head gate design he liked.


----------



## dianneS (Sep 14, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> OK, maybe I am too tired, but I had a really hard time figuring out the second picture....was that lady in front of the stand, or behind it?  I started thinking she was some weird decal or cutout you'd stuck on your milking stand for some strange reason!
> 
> Then I saw the rest of the pics and had to laugh at myself!  Anyone else have this optical illusion confuse them, or am I really just a dum-dum?


That is weird!  She does look like she's been pasted on the front of the milking stand!  I'm dizzy now trying to figure out why that is??


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 14, 2010)

Too cool..  I only have one who would have been patient enough for that, and even that's questionable.  She's a saintly goat, but like you said about yours...when she's done, she's DONE.  

Favorite pic -- #4....dude....get your head outta the goat's butt, plz.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 14, 2010)

I was really cracking them up when I milked Dazzle and showed that I have pretty good aim..............................  Poor DH.....


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 14, 2010)

Did you show them the star on the end of the teat?    That's my favorite trick.  

"Hey, did you know all goats (or cows) have stars at the ends of their teats?"  

"Really? Let me see!"  

*SQUIRT*


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 14, 2010)

My hubby can't see how I can get it directly into a wide mouth quart jar.  He is lucky to get it in the pail.  I got the dog once when he was getting too curious.  Bad idea, he liked it.  Now he tries to get a drink when I milk.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 14, 2010)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> My hubby can't see how I can get it directly into a wide mouth quart jar.  He is lucky to get it in the pail.  I got the dog once when he was getting too curious.  Bad idea, he liked it.  Now he tries to get a drink when I milk.


I did that once to a rooster. He kept jumping up on the stand and trying to get in the grain pan and annoying the goat, so I squirted him in the face. Now he comes up on the stand for milk instead of grain. 

What a fun demonstration, it looks like they are having a great time. My does certainly would not put up with that!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the fudge Roll, I was going to ask for it anyway!


----------



## Jupiter (Sep 14, 2010)

I love those pics, so fun! Missed the optical illusion the first time, went back to look for it, and yeah, that is funny...took me a minute to figure out the headbar had a circle notch cut out.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Sep 14, 2010)

Great pix!  Oh how I wish I had a few does who would stand at stanchion without even being locked in and being "fondled"  geesh.. you must have had some good grain...

Oh I also loved how the Nubian kept showing up in pix.. it was like where's waldo!  haha   she apparently wanted to be in all the photos!


----------



## TigerLilly (Sep 18, 2010)

BetterHensandGardens said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link to the fudge Roll, I was going to ask for it anyway!


What about for the butter? That looks like a great way to make it; I could shake the jar while I'm reading all these posts!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, I wasn't in on the 'butter makin' part of the day, just the milk demo....but I've read of it in the past...put cream in a jar w/ a marble and shake it until you have butter.

There's probably a bit more to it than that (adding salt and rinsing the butter when it's done, if it's at all like 'real' butter making w/ a churn) but I bet you could google and find some info.


----------



## Calliopia (Sep 18, 2010)

I have done the butter in a jar method.  If you start out with heavy cream from the grocery store you get a sweet cream butter. It's kind of like very heavy unsweetened whip cream in flavor. Pretty good actually.  You can then salt or season it to taste and it has never hung around long enough for me to test its shelf life.     We never used a marble as we were using glass jars and there was too great a risk of breakage.  Just shaking it was enough for it to separate out.


----------



## TigerLilly (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you both! Looks like I need to check that out.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 18, 2010)

I've tried the jar method.  WAY too much work.  I just put the cream in the food processor and push a button.


----------

